# How to Port Forward



## hamedx (Apr 13, 2010)

hello guys

ive a (Win)server called mainsrv and a (BSD)server in my office and my XPBox can connect to the mainsrv via ssh (SecureCRT or PuTTY) and doing forward on port 80 .

the question : is there any software or a way to doing this stuff on BSD office server (without putty or SecureCRT) ?

 by the way in the server i have squid and ipnat ..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2010)

You need software on your Windows server if that's the one that does the forwarding.

Or are you connecting ssh to your FreeBSD box? In that case use any of the three available firewalls to forward port 80.


----------



## hamedx (Apr 14, 2010)

yes i have installed Cygwin on 2k3 server and do forwarding very well , i can connect with putty (my xp box) and dynamic forward but my question is the way to to connect from freebsd to 2k3 server (instead of xp to 2k3 server) and do this forwarding only for bsd ..


----------



## hamedx (Apr 15, 2010)

guys sorry for inconvenience, briefly my socks server is on windows server and i need to get that by freebsd . so do i need for any socks client to install in freebsd for set the localhost and proper port ?


----------



## hamedx (Apr 15, 2010)

*Solved*

everything is ok now , by installing proxychains and export the LD_PRELOAD /usr/local/lib/libproxychains.so to do not define the command everytime .


----------

